# Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!



## wishi (29. Mai 2013)

*Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Nach einem kleinen Update seh ich Plötzlich folgende Nachricht von Nintendo

Zitat:
Wir von Nintendo bedanken uns für dein anhaltendes Interesse an unseren Produkten.
Wir möchten dich darüber informieren, dass ein Teil der über der Wii-Konsole angebotenen Internet-Services am 28. Juni 2013 eingestellt wird. Wir bitten alle derzeitigen Nutzer dieser Services um Entschuldigung.

Die folgenden Anwendungen sind davon betroffen:

- Nintendo-Kanal
- Nachrichtenkanal
- Wetterkanal
- Meinungskanal
- Mii-Wettbewerbskanal
- Datentausch mit Wii-Freunden über WiiConnect24*

*Der Austausch von Wii-Nachrichten über die Wii-Pinnwand und von Mii-Charakteren über dem Mii-Kanal sowie von Nachrichten und Daten innerhalb bestimmter Spiele sowie die Verwendung Deiner E-Mail-Adresse für Wii wird dann nicht mehr möglich sein.

Ab dem 28. Juni 2013 werden die oben genannten Angebote nicht mehr verfügbar sein, selbst dann nicht, wenn sie aus dem Wii-Menü gestartet werden.

Alle anderen Angebote, außer den genannten, wie dem Wii-Shop-Kanal oder "Heutige Ereignisse" an der Wii Pinnwand, werden allerdings verfügbar bleiben.

NINTENDO

Meine Meinung dazu:
ABARTIG, den die Wii wird auch weiterhin Vermarktet. Zur strafe wird keine Wii-U geholt, selbst wenn sich die Situaton wegen der XBox One bessern sollte.
Und was heißt genau:.......sowie von Nachrichten und Daten innerhalb bestimmter Spiele? ; Kann ich jetzt Mario Kart weiterhin Online Spielen oder nicht?

Ich bin der Meinung, das nach Produktionseinstellung, solche Services noch mindestens 5-7 Jahre aufrecht gehalten werden sollten. Ich hab mir aus Preisgründen erst im Februar eine Wii geholt und habe nur 4 Monate den Zugang zu den besagten Services gehabt, in diesem Fall.
Das ist von Nintendo Doch schon nen übler Hammer um die Verkaufszahlen für die Wii-U zu Pushen...Unterste Schublade! Vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob man die Services jetzt nötig hat oder nicht. Nintendo scheint ein Knüppel nach dem anderen zu werfen.


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Hmm. Bisschen früh. Die Wii ist doch noch nicht wirklich alt.


----------



## Frontline25 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Heist das auch, wen der service abgelaufen ist, dass man ältere updates nicht mehr nachholen kann?
(bedeutet das jetzt, das man kein monsterhunter online mehr spielen kann? wenn ja verkauf ich die wii)


----------



## harl.e.kin (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Wirklich ne Sauerei zumal die erst vor kurzem angefangen haben die Wii Mini zu verkaufen.


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Heist das auch, wen der service abgelaufen ist, dass man ältere updates nicht mehr nachholen kann?
> (bedeutet das jetzt, das man kein monsterhunter online mehr spielen kann? wenn ja verkauf ich die wii)


 
Nein *lies* doch die News, da steht nirgends, dass man kein monsterhunter mehr online spielen kann und von Updates steht ebenso genau nichts:

- Nintendo-Kanal
- Nachrichtenkanal
- Wetterkanal
- Meinungskanal
- Mii-Wettbewerbskanal
- Datentausch mit Wii-Freunden über WiiConnect24*


Ich finde das ist für die Nutzer dieser Services natürlich ärgerlich. Wahrscheinlich wird es aber schon seinen Grund dafür geben, dies abzuschalten - wenns nicht rentiert oder nur ein paar tausend Leute darauf rumlümmeln


----------



## KastenBier (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Eine Frechheit, jetzt kann ich mir das Wetter nicht mehr auf der Wii anschauen, sondern muss dafür nach draußen gucken. Auch dass ich auf der Wii keine Nachrichten mehr anschauen kann, ärgert mich total. Jetzt muss ich ja auf seriöse Seiten via PC zugreifen oder gar die Zeitung lesen.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

NINTENDO wird wohl bald untergehen die rosigen zeiten alias SNES, N64 sind vorbei!!! SEGA hats leider vor gemacht was das Hardware geschäft angeht obwohl diese immer die leistungstärksten Konsolen hatten ausnahme Dreamcast.

Trotzdem waren andere Systeme erfolgreicher ein witz ehrlich gesagt!!!  bestes bsp.  Nintendos GameBoy gg Segas GameGear!!!


----------



## Darka (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Monster Hunter geht doch eh nicht mehr online auf der WII, hier hat doch Capcom vor kurzem schon die Server runtergefahren, da es ja jetzt Monster Hunter auf der Wii-U gibt.


----------



## Pas89 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Monster Hunter auf der Wii kann man wie schon geschrieben sowieso nicht mehr online spielen. Ist aber immer ärgerlich wenn soetwas passiert, da man in Zukunft nicht einfach mit einem Kumpel eine Runde spielen kann wegen den abgeschalteten Servern. 
Hier betrifft es ja "nur" den Multiplayer einiger Spiele und ein paar Dienste, aber ich frage mich schon jetzt wie das auf den neuen Konsolen aussieht, wenn man nach ein paar Jahren einen alten Titel zocken will und die Dienste auf der Xbox One, sagen wir einfach mal von EA, eingestellt wurden.
Wenn dann ein Teil des Spiels in der Cloud berechnet wurde kann ich dann das Spiel überhaupt nicht mehr spielen (weder Single- noch Multiplayer?), weil das Spiel "zu alt" ist und es sowieso nur eine Hand voll Leute noch spielt?
Ist mir schon klar, dass man nicht die Server für jedes Spiel immer laufen lassen kann, aber die Zukunft sieht finde ich nicht gerade rosig aus, wenn immer mehr auf Servern erledigt wird.


----------



## DaStash (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Mal zu Aufklärung:

1.) Ist das schon länger bekannt:; Wii: Nintendo schaltet mehrere Online-Dienste ab
2.) Gibt es nach dieser Quelle die angesprochenen features bei der Wii mini von Anfang an nicht.

Also nichts da mit überraschend. 

MfG


----------



## alfalfa (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Es ist trotzdem eine Sauerei!

Die Wii ist nun wirklich noch nicht besonders alt.
Und auch wenn man nach draußen sehen kann, wie das Wetter ist - ich finde den Wetterkanal klasse, denn bis in andere Länder kann ich aus meinem Fenster nicht gucken! War immer eine tolle Beschäftigung, nach einer Spielsession ein paar Minuten die Weltkugel zu drehen und zu stöbern, wie es wäre, wenn man jetzt woanders wäre...

Und der Nachrichtenkanal war wenigstens dahingehend nützlich, dass man im Homescreen ein paar Schlagzeilen gesehen hat zwischen den einzelnen Spielen, die man sonst nicht gesehen hätte.

Wie blöd sind die eigentlich, den Nintendo-Kanal abzuschalten?
Das ist doch der Kanal, mit dem man sich über aktuelle Nintendoprodukte informieren kann. Ich habe mir da schon das ein oder andere Video über die Wii U und deren Spiele angesehen. Warum verzichtet Nintendo auf diese kostenlose Eigenwerbung? Muss man nicht verstehen...

Kostet es Nintendo so viel Geld, ein paar Server weiter laufen zu lassen bzw. auf Servern, die eh schon laufen, entsprechende Ressourcen aktiviert zu lassen?

Von Nintendo kaufe ich wohl nichts mehr, zumal deren aktuelle Geräte für mich völlig uninteressant sind.
Die Wii U ist eh total der Flop.


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Es ist trotzdem eine Sauerei!
> 
> Die Wii ist nun wirklich noch nicht besonders alt.
> Und auch wenn man nach draußen sehen kann, wie das Wetter ist - ich finde den Wetterkanal klasse, denn bis in andere Länder kann ich aus meinem Fenster nicht gucken! War immer eine tolle Beschäftigung, nach einer Spielsession ein paar Minuten die Weltkugel zu drehen und zu stöbern, wie es wäre, wenn man jetzt woanders wäre...
> ...


 
Natürlich kostet das Geld, hinter diesen Services steckt eine menge Arbeit und Infrastruktur, auch wenn es für dich schlussement nur ein paar Bildchen und etwas Text ist. Der Content verwaltet sich auch nicht von selbst, Videostreaming ist auch nicht günstig etc.

Nitendo mag ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr und werde wie in den letzten 15 Jahren auch in den nächsten Jahren wohl kein Produkt von denen in meinen Warenkorb schmeissen ^^


----------



## belle (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

So 1 bis 2 Jahre hätte Nintendo die Services schon noch laufen lassen können. Gerade jetzt könnten die mit einem guten Ruf viel Werbung machen...

Soweit ich weis werden die Online-Funktionen von den jeweiligen Spielen immer erst dann deaktiviert, wenn der Nachfolge-Teil der Serie auf der neuen Konsole erscheint. Naja, das macht es nun auch nicht besser... (Aufrüstzwang)


----------



## CoreLHD (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Ich spiele immernoch Mario. 

Allerdings wir die Wii U wohl trotzdem keine Anschaffung. Die Internet-Sevices vor Vekafsende einzustellen ist echt Mist, obwohl die Wii ja schon 7 Jahre Auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Mai 2013)

Schon, krass. 

Von z.B. FlatOut 2 wurden auch vor nem Viertel Jahr die Server vom Netz genommen.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Flatout 2 ist auch bereits im Sommer 2006 erschienen, ergo 7 Jahre alt. Da kann man durchaus nachvollziehen wenn Server abgeschaltet werden. Wünschenswert ist in solchen Fällen natürlich immer das man eine Möglichkeit gereicht bekommt selber dedizierte Server zu hosten oder ähnliches. Aber nun mal auch nicht immer möglich.

Die Abschaltung der Services der Wii U ist tatsächlich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Man geht hier von Herstellerseite hin und boykottiert im Grunde sein eigenes Produkt welches weltweit noch in den Händlerregalen liegt und weiter angeboten wird. Allerdings könnte dies ein Zeichen für ein baldiges Ende der Wii im (Händler-) Regal sein.
Betreffend der Wii Mini zu welcher hier der ein oder andere Kommentar viel: die hat nicht mal eine Netzwerk-Unterstützung. Die Wii Mini wird bewusst als reine "Offline-Konsole" vertrieben.


----------



## DaStash (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*



belle schrieb:


> So 1 bis 2 Jahre hätte Nintendo die Services schon noch laufen lassen können. Gerade jetzt könnten die mit einem guten Ruf viel Werbung machen...
> 
> Soweit ich weis werden die Online-Funktionen von den jeweiligen Spielen immer erst dann deaktiviert, wenn der Nachfolge-Teil der Serie auf der neuen Konsole erscheint. Naja, das macht es nun auch nicht besser... (Aufrüstzwang)


Naja, wer weiß wieviel Leute genau jene services genutzt haben. Ich kenn nicht ein Wii Besitzer der seine Wii überhaupt am Netz hat. Eventuell hat es sich einfach nicht rentiert, wer weiß.



pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Die Abschaltung der Services der Wii U ist tatsächlich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Man geht hier von Herstellerseite hin und boykottiert im Grunde sein eigenes Produkt welches weltweit noch in den Händlerregalen liegt und weiter angeboten wird. Allerdings könnte dies ein Zeichen für ein baldiges Ende der Wii im (Händler-) Regal sein.
> Betreffend der Wii Mini zu welcher hier der ein oder andere Kommentar viel: die hat nicht mal eine Netzwerk-Unterstützung. Die Wii Mini wird bewusst als reine "Offline-Konsole" vertrieben.


Nein, wie ich bereits schrieb kommt die neue Wii Mini ja generell ohne jene features auf den Markt.

MfG


----------



## fire2002de (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

sind sowieso Funktionen die ich an der wii nie genutzt habe also auch nicht vermissen werden ^^ die Konsole war dennoch ein gelungener und spaß bringender kauf gewesen !


----------



## wishi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*



fire2002de schrieb:


> sind sowieso Funktionen die ich an der wii nie genutzt habe also auch nicht vermissen werden ^^ die Konsole war dennoch ein gelungener und spaß bringender kauf gewesen !


 
Und die macht noch immer Spass! Mit dem Teil haben meine Freundin und ich mehr Abende verbracht, als im Kino^^ Das schlimme ist halt nur, wenn Sie verliert wird mit der Mote weiter gefuchtelt und ich im Affekt erschlagen xD


----------



## ULKi22 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Wie hier alle wieder rumheulen, wegen abgeschalteten Services die sowieso kaum jemand bis gar keiner genutzt hat. 
Das was Nintendo da nicht mehr anbietet (Wetter, Nachrichten etc.) kann man wirklich überall nachlesen: In Zeitungen, am PC, am Smartphone, Notebook, Fernsehen etc. 
Nintendo wird schon seine Gründe haben warum sie das abschalten, und als ob diese lächerlichen Features je ein Kaufgrund für die Wii waren, also hört nun auf zu heulen.


----------



## wishi (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Wie hier alle wieder rumheulen, wegen abgeschalteten Services die sowieso kaum jemand bis gar keiner genutzt hat.


 
Darum gehts ja auch gar nicht, sondern um das Prinzip das Services abgeschaltet werden, OBWOHL die Konsole noch immer im Verkauf steht und weiterhin Produziert wird! Als Käufer, der das nicht weiß, würde ich mir mehr als Verarscht vor kommen!
Außerdem zeugt das von mehr als schlechten Support seitens Nintendo, die mit aller Gewalt versuchen ihre neue Wii-U an den Mann zu bringen. Das widerspricht jeglichem Verstand von "Kundenpflege"! Deine eigene Persöniche Meinung ist in diesem Fall vollkommen irrelevant. Ein Unternehmen ist nur immer so gut wie sein Support und die Unterstützung seiner Produkte. Das ist wie das WC im Restaurant! Oder Speist Du da wo im WC die Kakke (sanft ausgedrückt)vom Schüsselrand runter läuft?!?!?!?!


----------



## Pas89 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Sehe ich auch so, da geht es einfach ums Prinzip. Es fängt mit so simplen Dingen wie einem Wetterkanal an und später werden dann komplette Spiele abgestellt. Was sich jetzt vielleicht noch nach Zukunftsmusik anhört finde ich jedenfalls nicht toll. Wenn wir irgendwann mal Spiele kaufen und diese größtenteils in einer Cloud gespielt werden müssen, kann der Publisher entscheiden wann er einen Service vom Netz nimmt und im schlimmsten Fall sind dann die gekauften Spiele komplett wertlos, da man sie nicht mehr spielen kann. Wie es wirklich in Zukunft kommt kann man jetzt nicht genau sagen, aber ob man in 20 Jahren die kommenden Spieleklassiker der nächsten Generation noch so einfach spielen kann wie heute z.B. noch ein Mario Bros. auf dem NES bezweifle ich sehr stark.


----------



## ULKi22 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Ihr mit eurem "Prinzip". Kennt ihr die Beweggründe von Nintendo warum sie diesen wertlosen Service abschalten? Villeicht weil es sich einfach nicht rentiert wegen der handvoll User die diesen Müll benutzen ganze Server laufen zu lassen und zu verwalten? 
Und na wenn schon wenn die Konsole noch verkauft wird, die Wii Mini unterrstützt sowieso keinerlei Internetfunktion, und statt die normale Wii zu kaufen, kann man auch ein paar Euro drauflegen und die WiiU holen.
Fifa 08 zB kann man ja auch noch in manchen Läden kaufen, Onlinespielen kannst du das aber nicht mehr, weil die Server dafür schon lange abschalten worden sind.
Achja nochwas, bei jedem Produkt das solche Funktionen anbietet, egal ob Spiel oder Konsole, steht irgendwo auf der Verpackung dass der Hersteller die Services ohne Ankündigung oder Grund abstellen kann. Also sperrt das nächste mal wenn ihr was kauft eure Augen auf und heult uns hier nicht wegen irgendwelchen Kleinigkeiten die Ohren voll.


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*



wishi schrieb:


> Darum gehts ja auch gar nicht, sondern um das Prinzip das Services abgeschaltet werden, OBWOHL die Konsole noch immer im Verkauf steht und weiterhin Produziert wird! Als Käufer, der das nicht weiß, würde ich mir mehr als Verarscht vor kommen!


Aber wenn du jetzt kaufst, dann kaufst du doch die Wii mini und da sind die features von Anfang an nicht dabei. Von daher. 

MfG


----------



## Pas89 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem "Prinzip". Kennt ihr die Beweggründe von Nintendo warum sie diesen wertlosen Service abschalten? Villeicht weil es sich einfach nicht rentiert wegen der handvoll User die diesen Müll benutzen ganze Server laufen zu lassen und zu verwalten?
> Und na wenn schon wenn die Konsole noch verkauft wird, die Wii Mini unterrstützt sowieso keinerlei Internetfunktion, und statt die normale Wii zu kaufen, kann man auch ein paar Euro drauflegen und die WiiU holen.
> Fifa 08 zB kann man ja auch noch in manchen Läden kaufen, Onlinespielen kannst du das aber nicht mehr, weil die Server dafür schon lange abschalten worden sind.
> Achja nochwas, bei jedem Produkt das solche Funktionen anbietet, egal ob Spiel oder Konsole, steht irgendwo auf der Verpackung dass der Hersteller die Services ohne Ankündigung oder Grund abstellen kann. Also sperrt das nächste mal wenn ihr was kauft eure Augen auf und heult uns hier nicht wegen irgendwelchen Kleinigkeiten die Ohren voll.



Ich kann es nachvollziehen, wenn man z.B. bei einem Fifa 08 nicht mehr Online spielen kann. Nintendo wird auch seine Gründe haben mit den Wii Services, aber darum gehts mir auch nicht. Ich finde lediglich die momentane Entwicklung im Zusammenhang bedenklich.

Wenn man nur bestimmte Dienste nicht mehr nutzen kann nach einigen Jahren oder "nur" der Multiplayer nicht mehr funktioniert ist das eine Sachen, aber stell dir mal vor du kannst das Spiel überhaupt nicht mehr nutzen und es ist z.B. nur ein Singleplayerspiel. 
Jeder der schon länger als 15 Jahre spielt merkt doch, dass es in Zukunft immer schwieriger wird alte Spiele auf Konsolen noch spielen zu können.
Das Retrogaming so wie es jetzt funktioniert mit Modul in NES und los gehts wird es bald so nicht mehr geben.


----------



## 10203040 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Wirklich ne Sauerei zumal die erst vor kurzem angefangen haben die Wii Mini zu verkaufen.


 
Die hat doch sowieso keinen Internetzugang, kannst du also gar nicht mit ins Spiel bringen.


----------



## alfalfa (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

Ich finde schon, dass man bei dem Thema von Prinzipien reden kann, vor allem weil das, was Nintendo macht, sicher nur der Anfang ist.

Man stelle sich vor, dass ein Autoradio nach 7 Jahren -obwohl technisch noch voll funktionstüchtig - nicht mehr funktioniert, weil kein Sendeservice mehr vom Fahrzeughersteller dafür angeboten wird (jetzt mal ein fiktives Beispiel zum Vergleich). Da würden sich bestimmt auch einige User hier damit zufrieden geben und sagen: "ist eh nutzlos, ich kann ja auch in meinem Handy Radio hören oder am PC über das Internet".
Schon merkwürdig, wie sich einige Konsumenten so leicht damit zufrieden geben, Ausweichmöglichkeiten zu nutzen oder gar anzuschaffen...

Für mich ist es kein Argument, zu sagen: "es geht doch auch anders".
Dann kann man in Spielkonsolen wie der Wii ja gleich einen Selbstzerstörungsmechanismus einbauen und argumentieren: "kannst doch danach auf deiner XBox spielen, Kinect ist eh viel besser" oder "spiel doch am PC oder auf dem Smartphone, die Grafik ist eh besser".

Wir leben wirklich in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft... das sehe ich schon an meinem im Jahre 2009 gekauften Becker Navi, für das es offiziell kein neues Kartenmaterial mehr gibt.
Da werden die selben Leute jetzt wieder sagen: "Kauf halt ein neues Navi oder benutze die Navifunktion deines Smartphones".
Glücklicherweise gibt es das Internet und somit die Möglichkeit, durch findige Mitstreiter doch noch an aktuelles Kartenmaterial durch neue Navi Software zu kommen...


----------



## Pas89 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Wir leben wirklich in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft...



Allerdings, einige werden sich wundern, wenn in ein paar Jahren ihre Discs nur noch eine Anhäufung von Datenmüll sind, mit denen man nichts mehr anfangen kann.


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, dass man bei dem Thema von Prinzipien reden kann, vor allem weil das, was Nintendo macht, sicher nur der Anfang ist.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor, dass ein Autoradio nach 7 Jahren -obwohl technisch noch voll funktionstüchtig - nicht mehr funktioniert, weil kein Sendeservice mehr vom Fahrzeughersteller dafür angeboten wird (jetzt mal ein fiktives Beispiel zum Vergleich). Da würden sich bestimmt auch einige User hier damit zufrieden geben und sagen: "ist eh nutzlos, ich kann ja auch in meinem Handy Radio hören oder am PC über das Internet".
> Schon merkwürdig, wie sich einige Konsumenten so leicht damit zufrieden geben, Ausweichmöglichkeiten zu nutzen oder gar anzuschaffen...
> ...



Nunja du hast ja Recht mit Wegwerfgesellschaft. Das ist bei uns mit den Drucker im Geschäft auch so. 
Früher war da noch sehr viel mit Blech verarbeitet und die Geräte waren sehr robust und von guter Qualität, aber auch teurer. Die alten HP Laserjet Drucker haben gute 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Die neuen Geräte sind mehrheitlich aus Kunstoff verarbeitet und das in viel schlechterer Qualität, so ein Drucker hält noch gut 3 Jahre, dann wirft man ihn weg weil ein neuer günstiger ist als der Service. Natürlich können so viel mehr Geräte verkauft werden, was für den Hersteller gut ist. Das hat sich nunmal so entwickelt - aber die Wii muss man ja nun wirklich nicht wegschmeissen nur weil ein paar Webservices abgeschaltet werden. Das Gerät ist ja jetzt nicht "funktionsuntüchtig" ohne diese Services?


----------



## FabiCMR (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nintendo stellt Internet-Services für die Wii ein!*

na ist wirklich pech für die leute 
nintendo ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war... nach aussage von EA ist nintendo nur noch ein wandelnder toter..

aber hoffen wir das nintendo nicht das gleich schicksal wie die sega konsolen erleidet..


----------

